# Horsepower Limits on Inland Lakes



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey all, I just moved back to Ohio after 13 years in western Kentucky. I'm in the market for a new boat, and I'm trying to decide how I want to power it. My plan was to buy a V-hull aluminum boat with a 9.9hp tiller outboard and set it up so I could remove the gas outboard and run electric only when on lakes that don't allow the gas engine.

The other day, a guy told me you could have the gas outboard on the boat as long as you don't run it on electric-only lakes. Anyone know where or how to confirm that? I can't get fisheries law or div. of watercraft to return my calls about it.

Also, at one time, Ohio had an awesome website where you could see every public water in the state on an interactive map, click on any fishery and pull up lake maps, lake-specific creel and length limits, and any boating restrictions - including speed limits, horsepower limits and prohibited engine types. Now, the ODNR/fish and wildlife websites are terrible. I don't know what they did, but yikes. 

This is the only page I found with info on horsepower limits: https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/portal/gov/...nd-watercraft/boating-rules/horsepower-limits

Surely there are more regulations than that. I know for sure the Findlay reservoirs had limits before I moved, and they aren't listed at that link. Same for the reservoirs in Bucyrus and Upper Sandusky. 

Anyone know where to find the info? If I can buy a bigger boat and idle those small lakes, that's what I'd prefer to do. Also, if I don't have to worry about taking off my engine when I fish electric-only lakes, that opens up more options when choosing a boat.

Can anyone help me with these first-world problems?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a the link to the maps. Some electric only lakes allow you to keep the motor on but you need to take out the gas tank. Depends on the lake.

https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/portal/gov/odnr/discover-and-learn/land-water/inland-lakes/fishing-lake-maps


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nemo7 said:


> Hey all, I just moved back to Ohio after 13 years in western Kentucky. I'm in the market for a new boat, and I'm trying to decide how I want to power it. My plan was to buy a V-hull aluminum boat with a 9.9hp tiller outboard and set it up so I could remove the gas outboard and run electric only when on lakes that don't allow the gas engine.
> 
> The other day, a guy told me you could have the gas outboard on the boat as long as you don't run it on electric-only lakes. Anyone know where or how to confirm that? I can't get fisheries law or div. of watercraft to return my calls about it.
> 
> ...


Here is a the link to the maps. Some electric only lakes allow you to keep the motor on but you need to take out the gas tank. Depends on the lake.

https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/portal/gov/odnr/discover-and-learn/land-water/inland-lakes/fishing-lake-maps


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never seen anywhere that you have to remove a motor or a tank or pull the prop on an electric only lake. Some gas tanks are built in so it's impossible to remove them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I've never seen anywhere that you have to remove a motor or a tank or pull the prop on an electric only lake. Some gas tanks are built in so it's impossible to remove them.


Now you have:

(L) Fishing at *East Branch reservoir* is permitted subject to the following regulation:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. *External fuel tanks are prohibited*. Electric motors only are permitted for use on watercraft.



(M) Fishing at *LaDue reservoir* is permitted subject to the following regulations:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors.* External fuel tanks are prohibited.* Electric motors only are permitted for use on watercraft.

(2) It shall be unlawful to fish or wade from the bank or shore within five hundred feet surrounding Black brook dam and Bridge creek dam.



(N) Fishing at *Mogadore reservoir* is permitted subject to the following regulations:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shoreline from the following locations:

(a) Five hundred feet surrounding the Mogadore reservoir dam, or

(b) On the bridges, or

(c) Within the rights-of-way of Ranfield road, Congress lake road, and state route 43.



(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. *External fuel tanks are prohibited*. Electric motors only are permitted for use on watercraft.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Source from above:
http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-07


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure what the law is at Punderson or lakes like Leesville with HP limits.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Source from above:
> http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-07


I'm in SW Ohio. I've never been to any of those lakes. On our electric only lakes it's no problem. Also it states external tanks so that explains no need if tanks are built in.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here is a the link to the maps. Some electric only lakes allow you to keep the motor on but you need to take out the gas tank. Depends on the lake.
> 
> https://ohiodnr.gov/wps/portal/gov/odnr/discover-and-learn/land-water/inland-lakes/fishing-lake-maps


I found this link earlier, and it has the maps, but it doesn't have all the info I'm after. I think they used to include fishery-specific regulations (creel, length, etc.) and even a forecast for the quality of fishing for various species using a Poor, Good, Excellent rating system. They also had horsepower regs on there.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

When are they going to update regs now that we have these torqeedo electric outboards that can match performance of 75 hp outboards? The battery tech is only going to keep improving. I guess when people actually start buying them? I always thought it was an idiotic reg, just make it totally unpowered or no-wake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Many of the lakes in North east OH that are electric only are tied into water supply, which means no gas, but I don't see full electric motors as an issue.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally got a call back from the folks in the watercraft department. Apparently the DNR site was hacked or something (they said something about malware), so they're having to rebuild it all. Of course, it happened early on during the pandemic, so the process has been slow. They said to stand by on the lake-by-lake details. Also, the lady who called me back said to check with local wildlife officers for specific questions. I told her they had enough going on that I didn't need to bother them, but that I'd just take it on a case-by-case basis.

I do wish the state would get some alignment on regs. Some reservoirs let you run gas outboards at idle only if they exceed horsepower limits, some are idle only for all outboard sizes, some allow you to have the motor on while using electric power only and some don't let you have the gas motor at all. I realize there are a lot of city and community water resource agencies at play and a lot of jurisdictions, but it doesn't need to be quite so complicated, in my opinion.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Now you have:
> 
> (L) Fishing at *East Branch reservoir* is permitted subject to the following regulation:
> 
> ...



As long as its not external you should be good....I have 60HP limit boat I take to electric lakes all the time....gas motor out of water...electric in front and back


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

bowhunter1487 said:


> When are they going to update regs now that we have these torqeedo electric outboards that can match performance of 75 hp outboards? The battery tech is only going to keep improving. I guess when people actually start buying them? I always thought it was an idiotic reg, just make it totally unpowered or no-wake.


The videos on those things are kinda amazing. But it does bring up the question of those lakes are truly electric only due to not wanting any gas components in the water or to actually keep them no wake for erosion or peacefulness. I would love to see the torqeedo in action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The only lakes I know of for sure that you can idle with a motor larger than the max hp is knox and wingfoot. 9.9 limit but can idle with any size motor


----------

